# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Sivas Davası zamana yenik düştü

## ceydaaa

1348642420.jpgYargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, Ankara 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin, 19 yıldır yargılamaları süren 7 sanık yönünden verilen düşme kararlarının onanmasını istedi. Tebliğnamade, “İnsanlık suçu yok, terör suçu var” denilerek davanın zamanaşımından düşmesi talep edildi. Tebliğname kararı verecek olan Yargıtay 9. Ceza Dairesi’ne gönderildi. Yargıtay da bu kararı onarsa, bu sanıklar yönünden de dosya kapanmış olacak. Avukat Şenal Sarıhan, “Dümdüz bir onama kararı verildi. Tebliğname bana bugün tebliğ edildi. İtiraz edeceğim. Cevap hakkımızı kullanacağız. Bunu kabul etmemiz mümkün değil. Tebliğnamede hiçbir gerekçe gösterilmeden suç insanlığa karşı suç değil, mahkemenin kabulünün onanması istenmiş” dedi.


kaynak : yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr

----------

